# Das gab es in London noch nie Harry Potter 7.2: Größte Premiere aller Zeiten!



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Das gab es in London noch nie
Harry Potter 7.2: Größte Premiere aller Zeiten!
​*

Am 7. Juli dieses Jahres feiert der heiß ersehnte letzte Teil der Zauber-Reihe Harry Potter in London Premiere und schon jetzt wurde von Warner Bros etwas bekannt gegeben, dass es so noch nie zuvor gab: Die Fortsetzung von „Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes“ wird sowohl am Leicaster Square als auch am Trafalgar Square gezeigt!

Noch NIE gab es am Trafalgar Square Red Carpet-Filmpremieren. Natürlich werden sich die beliebten Hauptdarsteller Daniel Radcliffe (21), Emma Watson (20) und Rupert Grint (22) solch ein Megaevent nicht entgehen lassen. Josh Berger, Warner Bros Pictures UK Präsident und Manager, zeigt sich ganz euphorisch: „Wir sind hoch erfreut, dass unsere Pläne, den finalen 'Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes' an so einem spektakulären Platz zu zeigen, aufgehen. Wir sind stolz auf uns und unsere Kreativität und der Platz am Trafalgar Square wird eine magische Erfahrung werden – für die Gäste und Fans.“

Dann sollte man sich wohl besser schon mal ein Flugticket nach London sichern. Platz dürfte es ja jetzt, da gleich zwei Teppiche ausgefahren werden, für die anreisenden Fans genug geben. 


*Gruss Gollum


P.S Schon mal ein Flug buchen 
*


----------



## Q (3 März 2011)

und, haben wir schon Bilder  :thx: für die Info!


----------

